# Help a newb with clothing



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Been riding about 8 months and have worked up to 5 rides a week mixed gravel and trails.

I've been using standard cotton tee shirts and gym shorts with boxers.

I'm looking into jerseys and shorts and I'm amazed at the prices.

Also looking at liners and need to start thinking about colder weather and rain.

Can anyone please suggest what I need to be looking at and how many of each I would need for 5 rides a week? Any alternatives to jerseys and cycling shorts that will be more cost effective?

Thanks


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I've purchased cheap jersey's from Nashbar. I haven't seen the same ones offered this year, maybe I got them during close out, but they were $20 for Club Ride (well known bike closing brand). They are sort of cotton, but blended. 1/4 zip with a secure zipper pocket. I have a few of the tight jerseys for MTB too. And a couple of just riding shirts with no pockets.
I prefer the cycling specific jerseys for their fabric type. You could also use a good athletic shirt that one would use in a gym.

I'm a little unusual (I think) but I'm not a shorts snob. I've used some Hybrid shorts, and that's all I wear. I have never been comfortable in padded shorts, and the few times I've ridden padded shorts I've found no benefit (for me personally).

I currently wear shorts from Troy Lee Designs and Club Ride. Good shorts when you find them for sale prices like $30. I believe the Hybrid shorts are by Oneil.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I'd find some good padded shorts on sale (wash the liner every ride) and then everything else what you have is fine--after decades I still wear whatever shirt happens to be around-cannot see spending a ton on a jersey-I do not ride in the cold/wet so cannot help there


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I spent good money ($70) on a pair of Zoic shorts and padded liner combo, and I also bought a pair of REI brand thermal tights for the winter.

When it comes to shirts, I buy the cheap wicking stuff from Old Navy and/or Target which work just as well for $5-$15 and I don't care if they rip or get stained with grease.

For socks, you don't need to buy bike-specific socks, any pair that wicks moisture will do fine.


----------



## SoaD009 (Mar 25, 2018)

Ally Mens MTB Mountain Bike Short Bicycle Cycling Biking Riding Shorts Cycle Wear Relaxed Loose-fit (Army Green-Padded, M 30"-32") https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07G7CHW22/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_QYNKCbCFNR5T6

These are a good short / liner combo for $30-35. I have Zoics which are a tad nicer but also double the price.

Spotti Men's Basic Short Sleeve Cycling Jersey - Bike Biking Shirt (Green, Large) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01J2WH68A/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_7ZNKCbDQBVC6F

These jerseys are cheap, solid, and comfortable. I would never spend on those outrageous jersey prices. Shorts are more imprtant than shirts on a bike imo.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks everyone.

I do prefer loose fitting tops and long shorts (just under the knee).

Seems to me that the jury's out on whether MTB specific clothing is required but moisture wicking is a must. 

The problem I'm having with my current gear is moisture, I'm drenched on any decent ride especially with a hydration pack strapped on. I also ride with knee pads on most trails.

I'm thinking I'm going to need:

Summer (25-35C):
4 x short sleeve target poly tshirts
4 x compression shorts (I don't really have a problem with a sore rear end to use a chamois)
4 x shorts (not sure about these yet, thinking MTB shorts might be worth it)

Winter (5-15C):
4 x Thermal compression pants (shorts on top)
4 x Thermal compression tops (short sleeve)
4 x long sleeve target poly tshirts
Light wind breaker jacket
Merino wool socks

I think that's looking good, the shorts I'm thinking are worth getting a MTB specific short so they're long but not baggy enough to get caught in stuff. Unfortunately in Australia availability of 'cheap' suitable alternatives seems to be somewhat limited, amazon is much smaller here than the US


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Side note: anyone have any experience on stuff from aliexpress?


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

crembz said:


> Been riding about 8 months and have worked up to 5 rides a week mixed gravel and trails.
> 
> I've been using standard cotton tee shirts and gym shorts with boxers.
> 
> ...


Cotton is the enemy. They get soggy and stay soggy, bunch up. I use jerseys. But youll find "technical" tees all over for cheap and those work good. Same with shorts, find form fitting synthetics for underwear at least. Sounds like you havent reach ride duration where you want padded cyling liners. 
Wool is where its at as it cools off, but its harder to find cheap wool stuff.
How many you need depends on how often you do the wash.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks mate, just for clarification, 'technical' tees refer to standard tees made from polyester or a blend of poly+'something' right?

You're right, I ride for 2.5 hours at a time. I haven't ever thought I needed padded shorts. I've tried a set and tbh they weren't for me.


----------



## SoaD009 (Mar 25, 2018)

You can use under armour shirt sleeve tech shirts just fine.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

The only must-have item is chamois, not only does it add a little padding and prevent abrasion but they are tight and keep your junk secure. Wearing regular underwear and mountain biking is a disaster waiting to happen.

2nd on the list are mtb shorts that fit well and dont rub weird on your knees. I've noticed that bike shorts have a higher crotch than normal shorts so they dont get caught on the nose of your saddle, whenever I wear regular shorts the crotch is constantly getting hung up on the saddle and it could be a dangerous situation if it happened while I was riding something technical. You will also destroy regular shorts very quickly, they arent strong enough to withstand all the rubbing against the saddle.

I think jerseys are just for looks. Running shirts are cooler than polyester jerseys, dont stink, and are cheaper. I only wear jerseys because running shirts dont match anything. It doesnt matter what kind of shirt you wear, if you have a hydration pack your back will sweat.

MTB stuff isnt that expensive if you only buy stuff when its on sale. Fox clothing is especially easy to get cheap, and Pearl Izumi shorts can be pretty cheap on sale.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

live in Central Ohio in the US. I ride year 'round, but prefer fall/ winter riding. I ride gravel, single track, and am getting into bike packing. No racing, and no downhill or crazy stuff...

For spring summer, 60-100F [15-40C], and usually between 60-100% humidity. I usually wear a loose fitting Champion (or other "inexpensive") dri fit top, or if it is not too humid, a regular t shirt. Just regular army surplus camo shorts or gym shorts. Loose fitting. My rides can last anywhere from 1-4 hours depending on how much time I have, or the heat. If it is raining I add my Novara raincoat. I ride with flat pedals, and ride with Salomon trail running shoes. Gloves and helmet

For fall/winter, 0-50F [-17 to 10C] and usually 20-60% humidity. when it is above 32 [0C], I wear just the base layer shirt and my rain coat. CArgo shorts. Same shoes as above. Gloves and helmet. Under 32 [0C], I add a regular t shirt on top, and Columbia base layer pants under the cargo shorts. If the snow is deep, I use Columbia Bugaboots instead of the trail running shoes, and I put on a Smartwool merino wool ski mask type balacalva. Rides are usually 1-3 hours due to less free time.

The only bike specific thing I own is the raincoat. I don't like the feel of jerseys, and can't stand bike pants with "diapers" (chamois) in them. I have never used padding for my seat, and it is fine.

You don't need to "Go all out" to be comfortable. You just need to be smart, and also know how the materials that the items are made out of work to keep you cool/warm when you need it.

I see most people make the biggest mistake with cold riding clothes...erring usually on the side of too much. I always use the mantra: if you are cold at the beginning of the ride, you will be perfect once are moving. Also, with footwear, I have found that a size bigger boot/shoe, with just a regular wool/merino wool sock is perfect. You need and air pocket around your toes to help trap and keep heat. If you have footwear that is too tight, or too many socks on, you will have colder feet.

of course, all of this is what works for me. you have to define your own parameters. Just don't feel like you need to buy bike specific stuff...just buy smart, and to last. And try stuff on if you are not sure. All of my base layer stuff is at least 5 years old, and is still going strong.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

idividebyzero said:


> I think jerseys are just for looks.


And pockets, where else would I put my stuff?


----------



## SoaD009 (Mar 25, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> And pockets, where else would I put my stuff?


Backpack!


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks everyone, this is all new for me. Learning about different fabrics and their properties for the first time.

Went down to my local outlet store and picked up some training/running tees (a size larger so they're still loose). I must say they're a lot nicer to be moving around in than my cotton tees. I plan to use compression shorts (no padding) under my current gym shorts for now and I think that will do me until the cold gets here. 

I'm thinking all is really need for the cold is some thermal compression gear under what I already have. Have to see how that works out for me.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

idividebyzero said:


> The only must-have item is chamois, not only does it add a little padding and prevent abrasion but they are tight and keep your junk secure. Wearing regular underwear and mountain biking is a disaster waiting to happen.


This for me as well, and yes PI can be found on sale. I bought some cheaper ones from Nashbar and the fit was awful!

For jerseys I'm weird, I prefer roadie jerseys.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Look for Club Ride or Troy Lee Designs shirts on Amazon or other retail sites.
You can get them for $40 or so. Still a tad expensive, but better than the $80 retail.

My most recent pair of Troy Lee Designs shorts were $32 or $38 bucks.

I have a Fox jersey that cost $28 I believe it was. And some of my favorite Club Ride jerseys that were $19 from Nashbar. They no long carry them but are still available on Amazon for an affordable price.
I think they are the short sleeve Rialto.


----------



## Sid Duffman (Oct 5, 2015)

If looking to save money, I'd go with target or other $10 athletic shirts. Any shorts are probably fine (even cotton) if you like the fit/length. Cycling specific clothes are sometimes nice to have, but not at all necessary to enjoy the ride. The cycling shirts are usually a little longer to keep lower back covered and have pockets. The shorts are cut a little closer to prevent them from getting caught on the saddle when shifting your weight back, and the pocket placement/features are sometimes a little more thoughtful.

I do think it's worth the cost to get a good liner if you are doing rides longer than 2-3 hours (that's when I notice chafing and start feeling the pressure from the hard saddle). I like the Yeti shorts, and specialized SWAT bibs.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

For along time I just used normal basketball/gym shorts, and whatever T shirt I could find.

Later I added the padded shorts. For me, I noticed them helping on rides of over an hour or so, but that was also road riding, where you're sitting and spinning a lot more. I don't ride without them anymore, nor do I notice them when I ride. I just rode with the liners under the normal gym shorts.

I've used cheap/free poly "fitness" t shirts recently, and those do just fine. I don't feel the need for a jersey at this time.

I do now own mountain biking shorts though. The reason for this, is the higher crotch that some others have mentioned. I've been caught a few times with other shorts, where the crotch/inseam area of my baggy basketball/gym shorts were caught behind the saddle when I went over a steep section, and I couldn't get them back in front. I had to stop (with my butt between the rear tire, and seat), and reposition. This is harder than it sounds if you ride clipped in... and is not particularly pleasant, as you can imagine.

The other nice thing about the mtn bike shorts, is they are more ventilated around the waist, and repel water more (not just a big mesh, that soaks up 3x its weight in water), and don't snag on things as much (brambles, blackberry, etc). Not a need, but now that I have them, I prefer them.

Most of my proper mountain biking, has been in "colder" temps (35-55f). I've been fine with a good pair of wool socks, my knee pads, shorts, and then a layer or two of the thin wool shirts, or the thin warm undershirts that you can get at Costco for like $5-10(32 degrees is the brand I think?). A slightly insulated pair of gloves is worth it at those temps as well.

Good luck finding something that works for you, and excellent work getting out 5 days a week for a few hours. That's not something I'm currently able to do, and it sounds like a blast .


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Jerseys are way overpriced unless you need the rear pockets. I'm partial to the $20 Patagonia Capeline t-shirts. They last forever, are extremely comfortable on their own and make a great baselayer if its chili. 

As for shorts/liners check out Steep and Cheap for discounted shorts. I think Fox is still one of the few companies to still make short/liner combos. Another route is to but a few liners and wear them with a hiking short or any non-cotton short.

I ride often and cycle through 4-5 jerseys and 3-4 pairs of shorts/liners. 

If you want cold weather gear invest in some thermal bibs, various base and mid layers and most importantly get a pair of winter cycling shoes that are comfy, warm and dry. As for a cold weather jacket, any decent windproof, water resistant jacket will do - I use a Marmot Precip rain jacket for winter riding and it does the job nicely.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Also consider that beyond the initial investment it's no more expensive to get several pairs of shorts and jerseys, ideally 5 sets for riding 5 days a week. No way would I even consider using liners or bibs 2 rides in a row without washing them.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

I wear mid-tier shorts and detachable padded liners. For some reason I keep getting Fox Rangers without any brand intent. They are commonly on closeout and work well. As mentioned, water resistant, cut the right way to move on a bike, and the liner keeps your junk in place and your but a bit cushioned. 

Warm weather tops are t-shirt style jerseys from the bike club or synthetic running shirts to get the sweat away. My socks are always wool no matter the season. The only thing that changes is their weight. These days decent wool socks are not terribly expensive and last a good while. The single best thing I purchased was a long sleeve 150 weight Smartwool 1/4 zip base layer this winter. That insane piece of kit lets me ride with minimal layers down into the single digits. Heck, it alone is good unless it is really windy or the temps get down into the lower twenties (F). 

Cotton is bad, bad, bad in any weather and most "real" bike jerseys are nice but expensive and some you are paying to be a billboard. For my local nano-brewery, I will pay to rep 'em. For mega-corp, nope.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

I've had pretty good luck with the generic liners you can get off of Amazon for cheap. Read the reviews for sizing info. I now have some more expensive Zoic liners and while they are a bit better, the Chinese brand amazon liners work just fine and you can afford to buy a couple and cycle through them.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. 

I'm out in Australia so most of these places are out of reach for discounted stuff. Even if they do ship internationally the delivery costs are usually a deal breaker.

I ended up with some Nike and ASICS tech tees for about USD15 from the factory outlets and some 2xu compression shorts. Still on the hunt for shorts and warmer stuff but I think I'm getting there.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

For what it is worth, I've found that IF you decide to do padded shorts (now, or in the future), that its worth it (imo) to pay to get a better set.

I have a pair of Pearly Izumis that I've had for nearly 5 years, and are still in perfect condition. Yes, they feel like padded shorts, but only really notice it if I'm doing extended amounts of walking. On the bike, they disappear.

I also have a pair of lower end shorts that came "for free" with my mountain bike shorts. These... are not as comfortable. They are less flexible, and feel more like the "diaper" feeling, and also just straight up don't pad as well. I'll still use them, but will reach for the Pearl Izumis every time if they're clean/available.

Also, sounds like you're getting kitted just fine over there. Hope you're finding everything you need .


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ +100p

You can find them for $50.00 easily. That diaper feeling is horrible! I got some tights from Amazon, that feel just like that, which is too bad because the rest of the fabric is great.

So I bought some $15 running tights and wear them over my chamois.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks yeah I've found pearl izumi padded liners locally they're probably about USD15 more expensive than a good set of compressions (2xu) which is what I bought. Haven't felt the need to use pads yet, either my arse is made of steel or I'm not riding long enough 🤣

Looking into shorts now, rangers seem decent value. It hurts buying 5 of everything up front. Long sleeve thermal compression is going to hurt ... 5 x USD90 😫


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Buy just one of each thing until you find what you like, unless you find a screaming deal. Just do laundry more often until you have built up a collection.

I have a ton of bike clothes, all of which were purchased on sale or closeout. End of season blowout deals at your local bike shops might net you some good deals. Also watch for closeout deals from online sellers who serve your part of the world. 

The indispensible cool weather items for me are windproof and water resisitant lightweight jacket and shell pants. I can layer more or less underneath depending on how cold it is. On colder days, I wear a long sleeve polypropylene shirt under a wicking t-shirt and the windbreaker. I wear the equivalent of running tights over my shorts and under my shell pants.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for the advice.

Re: jackets ... Looks like there is a massive difference in cost. I've never ridden with a jacket so I'm not sure what is 'enough'. You mention water resistant wind breakers which look like very light duty jackets pretty reasonable cost. Is there much need to get into water 'proof' jackets which seem a little more expensive, I don't want to be over heating.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Agreed on the above.

I'd buy a few more of the "cheap things" (shirts), but I wouldn't feel the need to buy 5x of everything.

Even if you wash your WHOLE kit every ride... I'm assuming you don't have to wait until the weekend to wash everything? Presumably, you could get by with 2-3 of each thing that needs washing each ride, and launder in the middle of the week.

Also, maybe I'm horribly unsanitary, but I don't wash my whole kit each ride. I wear a fresh shirt (and undershirt/thermal, depending on temp), as my upper body sweats a lot. I also wear fresh socks each time (crusty sock feel == the worst).

I... wash my outer "mtn bike shorts"... every so often. Mostly its mud buildup that I'm worried about for most of the season. Since I wear padded liners underneath, nothing on the outer shorts touches my skin, so I'm not going to get any irritation/etc by waiting a few rides between washes. I also usually wash my liners every two rides or so (particularly if the first one wasn't super sweaty). 

Sounds like I may need to find a windproof/water resistant top though, those sound pretty nice for the type of riding I do. Any recommendation on what kind to look for, and where to find them on the cheap? And any condensation issues with them?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

crembz said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Re: jackets ... Looks like there is a massive difference in cost. I've never ridden with a jacket so I'm not sure what is 'enough'. You mention water resistant wind breakers which look like very light duty jackets pretty reasonable cost. Is there much need to get into water 'proof' jackets which seem a little more expensive, I don't want to be over heating.


the thing with jackets is finding ones with good ventilation...the weight of the jacket will depend on the ferocity of the rain you plan to ride in...light drizzle or spotty showers would probably demand a lighter weight one...hell if it is only going to drizzle or spotty shower, I don't wear a coat if it is above 60F...I don't mind being wet...



ocnLogan said:


> Agreed on the above.
> 
> I'd buy a few more of the "cheap things" (shirts), but I wouldn't feel the need to buy 5x of everything.
> 
> ...


....the only gear I wash regularly is my base layer shirt and pants...I own 2 base layer shirts for the rare times I get to ride 2 days in a row....I also am lucky that I am not a super sweaty person...in the fall and winter, I can sometimes get away with not having to wash base layer stuff after every ride

I also play hockey, so I am used to unwashed gear....I have never washed any of my pads...they all definitely have a certain "Aura" about them....the smell of victory


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

Plus one million points on ventilation being key to a jacket, especially in the cold months. I have two jackets that are great at blocking wind out front and one of them is lightly insulated for real cold riding. What they both suck at is venting out back, so I get a bit sweaty and then a bit cold if I don't regulate via the front zipper. Outerwear is one place to spend some money on activity specific gear, especially if you deal with cold and/or wet conditions.


----------



## Jake1223 (Nov 25, 2018)

G’day from WA!
I love having good clothing to be honest, I have some Fox ranger shorts that are over 5 years old and they have nearly worn thin, no tears, so for $70ea (AUD) off eBay with an average liner they have paid for themselves many times over.
I recently picked up a few Specialized jerseys from my LBS in Perth at half price, Pushys often have cheap jerseys (100%, pearl izumi etc) for $20-30. Also rebel sport are always having a sale on Reebok or some other technical tee.
I believe in using a good chamois, protects nerves and soft tissue etc, they are worth investing in, but some of the 4d ones off eBay aren’t too bad in a pinch


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

fly4130 said:


> Outerwear is one place to spend some money on activity specific gear, especially if you deal with cold and/or wet conditions.


I totally agree here...probably the 4th most expensive thing I have for riding behind the bike itself, the hitch rack, and the helmet


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Other folks have some good recommendations - 

I prefer looser fit jerseys, too. I have a variety of stuff, but the inexpensive synthetic t-shirts are what I use most. I have a bunch. Even some "jerseys" are available with this fit now. Some of the ones I have (Mountain Hardwear brand I got on clearance) are over 15yrs old. Since I like solid colors most, the inexpensive stuff tends to be the best for this. I have a few button-up or snap-front collared tech shirts, too. I like the fit, but I haven't found one with a fabric I like as well. Even though they're still synthetic, they don't wick as well as plain ol t-shirts. I mostly only pull these out as layering pieces when it's a little cool and I wear a synthetic t-shirt underneath it for the wicking properties. Maybe this fabric works better in a desert environment? I dunno, I ride in a pretty wet/humid one.

For chamois, buy as many as you need so that you can grab a fresh pair for every ride and cut down on wash frequency. I have 5 pairs, but some are getting old and need replacing, so I need to go shopping.

If you like baggy shorts, you don't need as many pairs. Unless conditions are sloppy, you should be able to manage fine doing a couple rides on each pair between washings. For these, I've grown to prefer high quality bike-specific pairs. The issue is fit, and allowing you to move on the bike. I've tried cheap shorts and I either have a difficult time getting the fit I want just for comfort/range of motion concerns, or I have problems with the shorts snagging on the saddle. If you are in Aus, I recommend taking a look at NZO brand. Pricey, but they're actually made in NZ, so semi-local to you. I have a pair of Dobies, and they're one of my favorites.

For socks, I don't like the fit of most cycling-specific ones. So I just buy synthetic or merino wool sport socks from a wide variety of brands. As a side note, I can usually get at least 3 pair for the price of one pair of cycling-specific socks.

When conditions change, outerwear selection starts getting complicated. If your body runs like a furnace (like mine), you're going to choose very different layers than someone who runs cold (like my wife). On some cool but pleasant rides this time of year, I'll be in full summer gear, while my wife will still be in a jacket and tights. So you're going to have to figure out where you are on that spectrum, and fit it in with your local climate conditions. I have tights of a couple different weights. I have heavier socks. I have a number of long-sleeved tech t-shirts. I have some heavier, "mid-weight" long-sleeved shirts/jerseys. I have a few different jackets. I have a few weights of gloves. I have pogies/handlebar mittens. I have a couple different weights of head gear to keep my head warm. I have enough gear to find something that will keep me reasonably comfortable in practically any weather from 0F to 110F (conditions I've actually ridden in), and probably even a wider range if I just layered more for colder temps.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

For shirts, I have bought a couple of superhero (Batman, super man, captain America) quick dry T-shirt’s at Walmart. They are looser fitting which I like, and people I run into on the trail seem to feel safer knowing there is a superhero around......seriously though, I do get a lot of hey “batman/superman” when I run across people.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

crembz said:


> I'm looking into jerseys and shorts and I'm amazed at the prices.


No kidding, right?

For me personally, I tend not to spend too much. I'm good at tearing up shirts and shorts, and their price tag doesn't mean squat to how well they hold up against rocks and tree bark. I keep a pile of Academy's house brand t-shirts (BCG brand) around. The polyester wicking ones for $9. For shorts, it's Amazon for the plethora of knock off padded MTB shorts for $25 or less. Look up "Santic". I actually prefer them over a couple of $75+ shorts I've tried. I don't wear jersey's often, but those that I have are also knock offs from Amazon. $20 for something every bit as good as those for $70. Look up "Wosawe". I do, however, spend more for good shoes, and whatever I need to for decent gloves. I'm far more picky on those items. But basically, my shorts and shirts are priced to be functional and disposable. And at the prices I get them at, I can keep enough stuff around to not have to wash frequently in order to maintain daily riding.

Ok, I'll probably get some grief for the knock off stuff. But hey, it's money in _my_ bank.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

I just bought some stuff from https://www.sierra.com

They have a wide range of close out items generally 30%-70% off.

As an older guy that just had a melanoma removed, UPF rating is paramount in my clothing purchases now. Just something you might want to consider.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

For base layers I have ordered from this company Varusteleka.com - Military and outdoors specialists specifically Merino Wool short sleeve. Its a quality merino 80/20 almost as good as the Kuiu base at about half the price.


----------



## MsIkari (May 6, 2021)

I am always up to date with everything that is newer and more beautiful about clothes because I like to dress nicely and be special. Lately, I started to like to resort to printing clothing with quotes and different funny images because in this way my personalized style comes out. I tried several companies and what I didn't like was that after a wash those prints were erased partially. The only company I like is Clothing Printing Companies | Printing | Mato & Hash because the quality is really good and I can recommend them with confidence.


----------

